# The most color neutral ND filter?



## grahamclarkphoto (May 4, 2015)

Bryan Carnathan over at the-digital-picture.com just wrote a pretty decent 10-stop ND technical shootout-style review with the *B+W ND* vs. *Heliopan ND* vs. *Hoya ProND* vs. *Tiffen ND* vs. *Singh-Ray Mor-Slo* vs. *Breakthrough Photography X3 ND*.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/10-Stop-Neutral-Density-Filter.aspx







If you're concerned with critical sharpness and color neutrality definitely check it out.

Graham 


ps - I'm with Breakthrough


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2015)

I suspect that part of the color cast is in the processing firmware. It varies the gain of the various color channels according to exposures, but a ND filter is not the same thing as closing the aperture down and setting a very fast shutter speed. Typically, cameras boost the blue channel under those conditions.


----------



## geekpower (May 5, 2015)

i use the hoya prond filters (3, 6 and 9 stops) and have not seen any ghosting. i do use the rubber view finder cover when doing long exposures though, just to be safe.


----------



## Zeidora (May 5, 2015)

Interesting review. Mt Spokane, closing aperture and using short shutter reduces severely underexposed image and you will see odd color effects in severely underexposed regions, which have a poor signal-to-noise ratio. 

Cutting down light, and exposing longer is completely different. In the old film days, long exposures had associated color shifts to be corrected with CC filters. That is not the case in digital anymore, as seen in astro-photography (also longer exposure at dim light, just no filter). There may be some minute effects, but nothing like on the B&W filters. Those are clear non-neutral-grey filters.

Breakthrough just went on my "to watch" list. Don't have any immediate needs, but will consider them for my next filter.


----------

